# ESFJ vs. ISFJ - What do you drive?



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

One my good friends, who is ISFJ, has a fairly equal interest to me in cars. We can prattle on about them for ages when we catch up.

We both, however, these days, have very different interests and desires in the cars we own. After having previously both been really into 'hot hatches', he now prefers techy/flash stuff, where as I like odd/left field. His last new car was an Audi A5 laden with every optional extra piece of tech (seriously nice set of wheels if I'm honest). Mine was a Toyota Prius (I'm a weird weird petrol head). 

Every other xSFJ I know of though, all drive stereotypical 'family cars' of some sort (Ford MPVs/minivans being a particularly popular choice). Very much substance over style (although I have to give the Ford C-Max it's due - as a family car it is near perfect with its substance!).

What sort of cars do other xSFJs drive? I'm interested to see if there will be a trend.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I drive a toyota aygo. I wanted a small black car and I got my exes ISTP brother to come with me to find one that was in good shape. I liked the look of the corsa but he checked them all and said this one was in the best shape and best value for money so that's what I got. It's okay, doesn't use much fuel but it's falling apart now (09 model). My next car I want to be a bit bigger and a different colour. I know nothing about cars and don't have a preference.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

JennyJukes said:


> I drive a toyota aygo.


Excellent choice I'd say as far as small cars go too.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't know anything about cars and have never been interested in them; I can't tell makes/models apart from each other. All cars fall into 4 categories to my brain: small car, van, truck, and semitruck, lol.

But I have memorized what my car is for insurance purposes. I have an ancient white toyota corolla 2003 that my dad got for me from his friend a few years back. It's got 264,000 miles on it but it hasn't crapped out on me yet. I'm slowly saving up money for that eventuality. Will probably just upgrade to a slightly newer corolla, like a 2012 or something, since the one I have now has been quite reliable.

Also the inside of my car is random af. I have a bunch of trash, a box of oatmeal, and a machete in my passenger seat, a trenchcoat in my trunk (but I live in a desert), and jugs of arrowhead water in the backseat. I don't know guys I can't explain.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Suntide said:


> I don't know anything about cars and have never been interested in them; I can't tell makes/models apart from each other. All cars fall into 4 categories to my brain: small car, van, truck, and semitruck, lol.
> 
> But I have memorized what my car is for insurance purposes. I have an ancient white toyota corolla 2003 that my dad got for me from his friend a few years back. It's got 264,000 miles on it but it hasn't crapped out on me yet. I'm slowly saving up money for that eventuality. Will probably just upgrade to a slightly newer corolla, like a 2012 or something, since the one I have now has been quite reliable.
> 
> Also the inside of my car is random af. I have a bunch of trash, a box of oatmeal, and a machete in my passenger seat, a trenchcoat in my trunk (but I live in a desert), and jugs of arrowhead water in the backseat. I don't know guys I can't explain.


Damn 264k miles... mine is crapping out on me on 75k and I can't afford one anytime soon... plus if I go back to University I'll need to use it a lot more  

My car is a mess... I clear it out and then it's a mess again. I also drive clients around so I get the most random things in my car. It's pretty much a rule if you drop something in my car it's gone forever.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Answering for my 61 year old ESFJ wife... she drives an Infiniti G37 sedan. She loves the power (328HP, 5.2sec 0-60) and handling in a fairly compact package that can still carry 4 people comfortably (it's essentially a 4-door Nissan 370Z). She has driven sporty 4-doors almost exclusively in the 40 years we've been married... exceptions being she had 2-doors until our second child was born... two car seats in the back of a Toyota Supra got to be too much to deal with.

She has said innumerable times that she would never be caught dead driving a mini-van or SUV, and I suspect that will not change now that the kids are both well into their 30's.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

So Toyota are doing well for xSFJs haha



Suntide said:


> I have an ancient white toyota corolla 2003 that my dad got for me from his friend a few years back. It's got 264,000 miles on it but it hasn't crapped out on me yet.


264k miles. It's just getting worn in. Toyota stopped doing the Corolla here in the UK back in 2007 and replaced with the Auris. The Corolla is set to return though by popular demand and will have mainly hybrid drive trains - the 1.8L from the Prius as before and a new, more powerful 2.0L version which should be pretty quick off the mark by all accounts.

FYI, my Avatar is (technically) a Toyota Corolla.



Suntide said:


> Also the inside of my car is random af. I have a bunch of trash, a box of oatmeal, and a machete in my passenger seat, a trenchcoat in my trunk (but I live in a desert), and jugs of arrowhead water in the backseat. I don't know guys I can't explain.


 A Machete :shocked:


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

jcal said:


> ... two car seats in the back of a Toyota Supra got to be too much to deal with...


Massive respect for that!



jcal said:


> She has said innumerable times that she would never be caught dead driving a mini-van or SUV...


I have to admit I don't blame a lot of people for going down the minivan route. A good, ISFJ, friend of mine, who has 2 young children, has a Ford C-max (think of a minivan based on a Ford Focus chassis). It is immensely practical, with sliding rear doors so you can park it in just about any space and not prang it off the car parked next to you. Surprisingly quick too and very 'car like' handling. But at the same time, its fairly horrific to look at (says the Prius owner).

SUV sales are constantly increasing year on year here in the UK now. VW are predicting that sales of SUVs will account for around 50% of all new cars sales here in the UK by 2025. Sad times ahead.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

jcal said:


> Answering for my 61 year old ESFJ wife... she drives an Infiniti G37 sedan. She loves the power...


Ha... she got a ticket Tuesday for doing 77mph in a 55mph zone. She SAYS the state trooper got her right where the speed limit transitions from 70mph to 55mph, but she was stopped a good 15 miles into the 55mph zone, lol. I think she just wasn't paying much attention that day.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

A blue Opel Corsa 1.4i, like this one: https://static.carcliq.co.uk/vehicl...hicle-199489-001-20181130-083501.jpg-404-true

ISFJ


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

2.5 liter
185 lbs torque
6 speed stick

Top end of 130 mph


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

jcal said:


> Ha... she got a ticket Tuesday for doing 77mph in a 55mph zone. She SAYS the state trooper got her right where the speed limit transitions from 70mph to 55mph, but she was stopped a good 15 miles into the 55mph zone, lol. I think she just wasn't paying much attention that day.


oh dear 
Ooops!


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 817175
> 
> 
> 2.5 liter
> ...


Mazda 3?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

orion83uk said:


> Mazda 3?


Yip
Mazda 3 touring


----------



## mokad (Jul 25, 2019)

ISFJ


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

jcal said:


> Answering for my 61 year old ESFJ wife... she drives an Infiniti G37 sedan. She loves the power (328HP, 5.2sec 0-60) and handling in a fairly compact package that can still carry 4 people comfortably (it's essentially a 4-door Nissan 370Z). She has driven sporty 4-doors almost exclusively in the 40 years we've been married... exceptions being she had 2-doors until our second child was born... two car seats in the back of a Toyota Supra got to be too much to deal with.
> 
> *She has said innumerable times that she would never be caught dead driving a mini-van or SUV*, and I suspect that will not change now that the kids are both well into their 30's.


Well... forgot to report this... She shocked the hell out of me and decided she wanted an SUV to make carrying around the dogs and other paraphernalia to/from the beach easier. So she went from this:









...to this:











jcal said:


> Ha... she got a ticket Tuesday for doing 77mph in a 55mph zone. She SAYS the state trooper got her right where the speed limit transitions from 70mph to 55mph, but she was stopped a good 15 miles into the 55mph zone, lol. I think she just wasn't paying much attention that day.


...and it didn't take long for her to get a ticket in the SUV... doing 65 in a 45. :crying:


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

I drive what is practical for a family. lol What would be my preference? Something fun like a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

- *ESFJ* friend of mine has an Audi A6, glossy cherry red, very pretty :drooling:

- *ESFJ* family member last had a VW Jetta (one of the turbo-y newish ones), now has a luxury crossover with a better 0-60 than mine :shocked: (I have a sport compact)

- *ISFJ* husband likes fullsize luxury cars (so did my ISFP grandfather, as an aside)


----------



## Jehneefur (Jun 18, 2013)

I had an Acura Integra back when I was single 
Our Honda Odyssey is a great van as it seats 8- room for fam & friends


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not really a car person, I'm going to be honest. I've always gotten hand-me-downs from my parents. However, my FAVORITE car was this little stick shift jetta. I called it the old man. It had a grill on the front that looked like a mustache. It couldn't brake well in the rain, so I never let anyone drive it when it was wet outside. It's left turn blinker didn't work either.

I loved that little car. It had so much character, and was so....very old. My dad made me get rid of it after a couple of years. Luckily a man who like old cars bought it, and started to fix it up. Maybe it's still out there, running.

I personally prefer small "fast" cars as my dad would say. I love whipping down old country roads. I've briefly driven a van, small jetta, and camry. The jetta was my favorite.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

In terms of cars, I don't really care TBH. Except I don't know how to drive SUVs well. I like smaller cars I can drive easier.


----------



## paperlily (Dec 1, 2015)

I drive a Vauxhall Adam, it’s white with black alloys! It’s small and cute, easy to park which is perfect for me  I was either going for the Adam or a Fiat 500, but Fiat 500s are everywhere and I’d heard they aren’t very reliable. I do like cars though and I would like to drive an Audi TT some day.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Toyota corolla!


----------

